# Is the Nic shortage issue affecting vendors?



## 6ghost9 (15/1/16)

Morning guys. So my plan to start the year by saving cash on DIY has fallen through with the current nicotine shortage. So I bit the bullet and decided to try some of the other local juice I have not yet tried and boom out of stock on some of the ones i was looking at over the board. I am not looking for vendors to say they have stock. I am just purely interested in finding out if this nic problem is the cause?


----------



## Nightwalker (15/1/16)

I'm hopping on here. I also want to know what's happening


----------



## Christos (15/1/16)

I'm also interested to know. Besides the nic I'm down to about 100ml of my DIY juice and all the concentrates I use are all out of stock on all 3 vendor sites that sell DIY stuff.


----------



## Nightwalker (15/1/16)

Christos said:


> I'm also interested to know. Besides the nic I'm down to about 100ml of my DIY juice and all the concentrates I use are all out of stock on all 3 vendor sites that sell DIY stuff.


I was about to place a diy order of a large proportion. This is not good


----------



## Silver (15/1/16)

Interesting thread @6ghost9 

I know you say you are not asking about products or stock, but i have moved this thread to "who has stock" to be safe. Reason is that you are calling for feedback from vendors so i think its better if its here, it may get more response

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (15/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> I was about to place a diy order of a large proportion. This is not good


I was going to purchase 200 ml to 400 ml of concentrates. Last month concentrates were in stock but some vendors were out of pg and vg. Now the pg and vg are back but the concentrates are depleted. 
Just my luck.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (15/1/16)

Christos said:


> I was going to purchase 200 ml to 400 ml of concentrates. Last month concentrates were in stock but some vendors were out of pg and vg. Now the pg and vg are back but the concentrates are depleted.
> Just my luck.



The story of our vaping life and online shopping
The upside is the joy one gets when it all comes together at the same time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (15/1/16)

One of the main suppliers of Nic which alot of the guys here were getting from has stopped shipping international so therefore there is a nic shortage! However im sure they are making alternative plans to getting from other suppliers.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (15/1/16)

Hah, I could trade my 500 ml of 100 mg nic for a lifetime supply of juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (15/1/16)

Silver said:


> The story of our vaping life and online shopping
> The upside is the joy one gets when it all comes together at the same time!


Couldn't agree more. 
I see this as an opportunity to go try new juices and give my ADV DIY recipe a break. 
@Andre I have just under a litre of 36mg nic which I stocked up on. I use 40ml of nic for every half a litre of juice I make. 
I hope my nic doesn't go off


----------



## Paulie (15/1/16)

Christos said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> I see this as an opportunity to go try new juices and give my ADV DIY recipe a break.
> @Andre I have just under a litre of 36mg nic which I stocked up on. I use 40ml of nic for every half a litre of juice I make.
> I hope my nic doesn't go off



Just make sure you leave the Nic in your fridge to extend the life of it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (15/1/16)

Christos said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> I see this as an opportunity to go try new juices and give my ADV DIY recipe a break.
> @Andre I have just under a litre of 36mg nic which I stocked up on. I use 40ml of nic for every half a litre of juice I make.
> I hope my nic doesn't go off


As @Paulie said, in the fridge. If it is PG based it should be good for a very long time.

So, that is about 12.5 liters of juice. At 500 ml per month, that is a 2 year supply right there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (15/1/16)

I keep it in a dark cool cuboard in my basement. The freezer is not child safe and my son on occasion unpacks the freezer so it's not an option. I've had some for over a year and it's still good. 
I have a habit of buying nic everytime I order diy supplies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (15/1/16)

Guys, if anyone needs PG or VG, contact me - I have a large surplus at the moment.
Also have limited quantities of nic for first responders.
I'm not going to be retailing it though so once it's gone, it's gone

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

